# New Holland 277 Square Baler



## markltorrey (Jun 29, 2010)

Greetings ... this is a duplicate of my posting on TractorFocus.com machinery section.

I have the above wire wrap baler, and have recently replace the top plunger dog springs, and adjusted both inner accumulator tines, toward the bale shoot. Does anyone have a 277 baler operators manual with the accumulator tine adjusting guidelines ? I've adjusted the inner most tines, I believe to far in, and I believe is what is caused the Hay Guard support bracket to break (twice). I can say the second disassemble and repair went a lot faster than the first.... During hand and tractor idle speed PTO powered rotation (both times) testing, everything moves freely, nothing appears to touch, drag, bind or bang ... but, before I do the PTO powered "running speed" test (which is when the bracket broke the second time ), I'd like to find out if there are other possible causes that allow the tines/tine bar to sufficiently strike the Hay Guard bracket forcing it into the travel path of the plunger ... during higher speed running conditions. Oh, the sound was not pretty ...

I've check drive chain tension, tine bar lateral movement, and adjusted the guide bearings. Everything seems to be okay ...

Thanks in advance for any suggestions and hints on things to check ... and if anyone has a source for an operators manual ... that would be appreciated as well.

Thanks!!


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

Choose Items


----------



## markltorrey (Jun 29, 2010)

> SEDURBIN .... Thanks for the New Holland manuals link. I'll be ordering the 277 Operators manual PDF and also the manuals for my Rollabar 57 at the same time!!!

As it turns out, the inner tine bar's bottom mounting bolt was striking the guide bar bracket in high rpm running mode, causing it to drop into the travel path of the plunger. Moving the tine back sufficiently on the bar, eliminated that problem. No more broken brackets, and I was very fortunate there was no other damage to the plunger or knife edges. Shear pins in this case did the job of minimizing collateral damages. My 277 is once again producing good shaped, properly tied bales.


----------

